# Relaxed ladies: is co-washing a good thing?



## cairopiper (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi ladies ,

I'm looking for some help and guidance. As I have relaxed hair I wanted to know if co-washing/wash 'n' go/wet bunning etc is a help or hinderance to relaxed hair. Do you have to deep condition after a co-wash?

How do you relaxed ladies who co-wash style your hair (do you airdry, wet bun or blowdry/flat iron?) And do you co-wash in the morning or evenings?

Also does wet bunning mean bunning the hair after co washing or after saturating dry hair with a moisturising spray? (I've read a few of Tiffers posts and think she and her hair are both lovely).

I would like to start co-washing in the mornings in the shower and then just tie my hair back to dry throughout the day but don't know how to go about doing this, especially as I live in cold England. What would be the best conditioners/leave-ins/moisturisers to use when I do this or is this really not a good thing to do?

Sorry for all the questions but I'm really not sure what to do. I'm just trying to figure out the best practices to do for my hair to thrive .

TIA
Cairo
x


----------



## Poranges (Apr 8, 2009)

I co-wash in the afternoons because my boss rather I have dry hair. I airdry, I NEVER wash and go or wet bun, let it air dry in braids, moisturize when its dry and cover with my silk scarf. I use Lacio Lacio after my co-washes and then moisturize with NTM silk touch and seal with coconut oil and a little shea butter.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes I have relaxed hair and I cowash... cowashing for me adds moisture to my hair instead of taking it away like shampoos do. I don't cowash all the time, I shampoo wash once every 2 weeks and cowash 2ce a week. In my case, I ALWAYS DC after cowashing but if I do decide to add one more cowash to my week, I might try not DC'ing this 3rd cowash and see how my hair feels.

I airdry by wetbunning for the 1st 30 minutes and leaving my hair down for the rest of the time. I cowash in the evenings... Wet-bunning for me is after washing, DC'ing and applying my leave in conditioner.



cairopiper said:


> Hi ladies ,
> 
> I'm looking for some help and guidance. As I have relaxed hair I wanted to know if co-washing/wash 'n' go/wet bunning etc is a help or hinderance to relaxed hair. Do you have to deep condition after a co-wash?
> 
> ...


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 8, 2009)

I co-wash as well, I'm actually in the spring/summer co wash challenge....I don't wet bun.  I air dry in plats (braid out), roller sets or wash n' go or I'll do a bun after I dry.

depending on the look I'm going for I use a few different conditioners (Garnier Fructis Wonder Waves, VO5 Moisture Milks, Suave Humectant) to co wash and yes I DC and use a leave in (usually a bit of Kera Care Humecto or Suave Humectant, Hawaiian Silky 14-1 or GF leave-in) as well as seal with oil after my hair is dry.

Co washing has really helped during this stretch it helps to keep my hair and my new growth moisturized and makes detangling so much easier.


----------



## Missi (Apr 8, 2009)

*yes ma'm. I co-wash after i leave the gym or humidity got to my hair.... co-washing for me lays my new growth down & keeps it soft as well as my hair*


----------



## Toy (Apr 8, 2009)

I condition wash twice a week and i airdry helps me retain moisture Love it.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cowashing helps me stretch my relaxers.  It lays down the new growth and keeps it soft and moisturized.  Right now I cowash 3x/wk and I do it in the evenings.  I always dc after a cowash.  Beginning next month I will add 2 more cowashes and will do those in the morning.  I will not dc after these two just because I don't see the need to dc 5x/wk and I won't have that kind of time in the morning.

I have a ton of cowash conditioners.  I have Patene Nature Fusion, TJ Nourish Spa, Suave, V05, Herbal Essence, Nutrine Garlic, JASON Biotin, Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose, Aubrey Organics Glycogen Protein Balancing, Shikai, Hairveda's Moist PRO. I may have forgotten some but my cowash staple is Hairveda's Moist Condition 24/7.

I airdry in a bun always.  This is done at home so the bun as a chance to dry overnight.  In terms of wet bunning I have left the house with my hair soak and wet in a bun.  I've also done wet bunning on dry hair by just using a spray moisturizer.

I put my leave in (Giovanni Direct), moisturizer (Hairveda's Whipped Baggy Cream), and seal (Hairveda's Cocasta & Shikakai Oil) all on wet hair prior to putting it in a bun.  This makes my hair soft vs. oily.  Wet bunning on dry hair I spray on the moisturizer (Hairveda's Hydrosoft Spritz--I'm looking for something different for this now. Her new formula or maybe Oyin's Juices & Berries) then seal.

HTH.


----------



## gissellr78 (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't co wash....Is too much work imo.(sorry am lazy)  I get relaxed every 12 weeks and i blow out my new growth so i have no need to keep my new growth soft...

I wash and Dc and do all the things my hair needs once a week!


----------



## Closeout (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey there, I recently started co washing, like you my hair is relax. I cowash on mondays in the evening, for the moment all i use is Suave. I basically use the conditioner the same way i would a shampoo. Wash it out, add Kids Organics Detangler/leave in and seal jojoba oil. I let air dry (i have never done a wash and go or wet bun so i can not comment on that).
When my hair is dry it is SOOOOO soft and managable. I am almost 5 weeks post. 
On Fridays I shampoo and DC. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah...I like to CW occasionally if I can wash with shampoo the next day....reason being is that even though I rinse the conditioner well from my scalp, I find that it irritates me, and is very itchy......but if I want to give my hair a little more moisture I will c/w the day in between and then wash again, one lather....it helps my hair retain moisture as well!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 8, 2009)

I workout in the mornings before work, so I cowash in the shower and either do a wash n go or smooth it all into a ponytail. I can't cowash every day because my hair can't take that much moisture.  So I do it a couple times a week and just alternate between a protein condish and a moisture condish. 

For leave ins - I use V05 conditioner as a leave in most times, or another moisturizing conditioner or HE LTR leave in.  Usually seal with oil (castor, EVCO or jojoba) and as it dries, tame the frizzies with shea.  

I come to work with a wet head   But it's usually (mostly) dry by 1030ish.  My boss doesn't care too much, as long as I'm not drippin water everywhere, or as long as we don't have a meeting that morning and whatnot.  

HTH.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 8, 2009)

Im relaxed and cowash. I was doing it before LHCF and didn't know it was a term for it. I found it made my hair soft and it was easier to do with less time in the shower. Due to the fact I was in the dessert heat and air, it make my hair feel clean. I still do it cause I feel it keep my hair moisturize and its also a habit. Then I just put it in a wet bun and go on about my day. Of course I put my leave in conditioner in and seal.


----------



## half.cadence (Apr 8, 2009)

(When I was relaxed) I co-washed just about every day. I would airdry in braids or flat twists (for a braidout/twist out) a wrap, or in a bun (if I cowashed in the mornings). I cowashed then squeeze excess water out then apply leave in and seal...make a loose bun at the nape with a hair pin or stick. Or I would make like Im about to do a ponytail and make one single braid then pin it up.  While it was wet, I would put my scarf on and take it off atfter about 20 mins or so (time of my commute to school or wherever I was going) and it would be damp and smooth. 

I DCd when I needed...but I made sure to do it on shampoo days which was about once a week. 

I _usually_ would cowash at night that way, I would set my hair and it will be done in the mornings. 

I used Pantene, Asience, and Sunsilk conditioners for cowashing. I would seal with grapeseed, jojoba, or coconut oil. 

When I was transitioning and it was cold weather...I would just cowash at night..again, my hair would be done and it wouldnt be wet throughout the day.

I initially cowashed frequently because where I lived was hot and humid..but I found it helped me stretch and maintain moisture.

eta: I would stretch 6-7 months at a time..


----------



## *Michelle* (Apr 8, 2009)

No co-washing here, tried it my hair didn't like it.


----------



## Encore (Apr 8, 2009)

For me No.

Too much manipulation. I keep my hair moisturized well enough so co washing isn't really necessary. Maybe 1 a week ...if even that.


----------



## onejamifan (Apr 8, 2009)

gissellr78 said:


> I don't co wash....Is too much work imo.(sorry am lazy)  I get relaxed every 12 weeks and i blow out my new growth so i have no need to keep my new growth soft...
> 
> I wash and Dc and do all the things my hair needs once a week!



Ditto.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 8, 2009)

sometimes my hair get OVERLY moisturized, so I have to pair it with protein.


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 8, 2009)

Co-washing is a good thing for me especially since I work out. Prior to my HJ, I didn't co-wash and was an avid gym-goer and my hair dried out and broke off(every relaxer cycle I had a tremendous amount of breakage but it was weird my hair was not short). Co-washing has improved my hair texture and quality since I have been actively doing it everyday or every other day follwed by a deep conditioner(15-30 minutes). I now shampoo less and co-wash more.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 8, 2009)

Co-washing does not work for me.

Besides I have never really had a need for it because the rest of my regimen and products I use are enough to get my hair moist and NG soft.

I don't think co-washing is bad, but everyone has to find what works for THEM.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Apr 8, 2009)

I have fine hair. Cowashing is a no-go for me.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm relaxed with fine but dense strands..and I co-wash 2-3 times a week...and I dc once a week.

My hair can't get enough moisture....plus it helps me stretch my relaxers...

I have yet to have a problem..been doing it for 8 months..I feel it has attributed to my growth.

I co-wash with Aubrey Organics..I can't do cheap condishes..my hair no likey!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Apr 8, 2009)

*No benefits for me as relaxed but now as a 1+ year trans-natural..absolutely..soft, easy manipulation.*


----------



## Queen V (Apr 8, 2009)

I absolutely love co-washing.  My hair craves moisture, so it's an indispensible part of my regimen.


----------



## Mook's hair (Apr 8, 2009)

Pixel Lady said:


> No co-washing here, tried it my hair didn't like it.


When I was relaxed. I found the same thing. 

Just washing and Dc and doing all the things my hair needed once a week worked best for me.

As a natural, my hair responds better to cowashing now.


----------



## Sunshyn3 (Apr 10, 2009)

I only co-wash when I`m 6+ weeks post to keep my new growth soft and my hair manageable. Too much co-washing can make your hair weak and limp causing thin ends (I know from experience)


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 10, 2009)

My hair doesnt like it too much.....


----------



## Crystal22 (Apr 10, 2009)

Sunshyn3 said:


> I only co-wash when I`m 6+ weeks post to keep my new growth soft and my hair manageable. Too much co-washing can make your hair weak and limp causing thin ends (I know from experience)


 
See this is what concerns me about co-washing but I guess I'll have to wait and see how my hair responds. I wonder if you could just spray your ends with moisturizer and do nightly scalp massages to get the same positive results that co-washing gives without the extra manipulation that comes with wetting the whole head? 

You would think your ends could never get too much moisture but on the other hand, I agree with this line of thinking. Knowing the delicate nature of the ends of the hair, is keeping them wet so much really a good thing? I guess theres were balancing the protein comes in to keep them strong as well.


----------



## MissNina (Apr 11, 2009)

I used to cowash daily last year and loved it. I never had any problems with ends that some ladies are talking about. In fact, I haven't had a trim in over a year. Now that I'm further in my hair journey, I'm pretty hair lazy. I cowash literally whenever I feel like it. I did it twice this week. Sometimes I DC with it, sometimes I don't. Depends if I'm shampooing that week or not. Most times I airdry and wet bun or do a Wash n go. I do it in the evening usually. I call wet bunning when you bun hair after u just wet with water in some way. 

My fav products for cowashing - Garnier or Herbal Essences condish, HE LTR (leave-in/moisturizer) and Castor oil/Some kind of serum (just a tad to make it airdry soft). HTH


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm a relaxed 4b and I co-wash 2-3x a week. My hair thrives on moisture. I currently use Garnier length and strength, but I have some HE I will probably try tonight. I don't DC after co-washing. I just gently towel blot, moisturize/seal my ends, apply neutrogena silk touch leave in, and use the scarf method to airdry my hair hanging out. When I'm ready for bed, my hair is usually pretty dry. I then bun it up and go to bed.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 11, 2009)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I have fine hair. Cowashing is a no-go for me.


 
_*Agreed  *_
_*It started off nice trying to emulate my thick haired sisters...but that soon turned *_

_*My hair says...less manipulation and hands in hair...the better.*_

*Once a week works just fine.*


----------



## hurricane (Apr 11, 2009)

I co-wash nightly, two weeks after my relaxer. I also air dry. I wear my hair up all the time so there is no manipulation until I co-wash again the next night.


----------



## exoticmommie (Apr 11, 2009)

I start my co-washing about 5 weeks after a relaxer. I try and stretch my relaxer to about 9-10 weeks. i co-wash 1-2x a week. It really helps me to stretch my relaxers. By making my new growth softer which gives me less breakage and shedding. I have really thin hair, and for me putting too much moisturizer can really weigh my hair down, so when I do this, I don't have to use as much. I also love it because if I am in need of a little protein,  I can use a protein conditioner when I co-wash and follow it with a really light protein deep conditioner. I don't do well with heavy/strong and sometimes even medium protein deep conditioners.


----------



## cairopiper (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all your replies, it's great to know co washing is a good thing. I've cowashed a couple of times since Easter Friday and I think I like it. I definitely like the ease of just washing then putting my hair back in a bun and being on my way. I think I need to find decent leave ins and moisturisers with good slip though as I think I'm losing too much hair when combing before bunning. Any suggestions?

TIA
Cairo
x


----------



## Live4Me (Apr 19, 2009)

^^Bump for some info on Leave-In moisturizers. I would like to know too!


----------



## Live4Me (Apr 19, 2009)

BTW, I cowash sometimes too. I do the wash n go look with a few products and it works great. I am about 10 weeks post and not even sweating yet. But then again, I am not trying to achieve straight looks. I think after 8 weeks, you should look for textured and curly styles so the NG blends in. That's what works for me.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump...my original response 2 years ago is still what I'd say today.


----------



## sonychari (Jun 18, 2011)

Co-washing is what got me through my first 12 week stretch.  It allowed me to lose less hair by detangling in the shower while my hair was saturated with conditioner and had water running through it. It kept my newgrowth manageable.  Before co-washing, the longer I stretched, the more tangled and dry my hair would become after each regular wash. I co-washed nearly everyday during the last couple weeks of my stretch.  I get my hair relaxed by a stylist and she commented on how thick it was after she finished with me.  I attribute the thickness to co-washing because it allowed me to stretch without all the breakage I used to get once I got past 6 weeks post.


----------



## SND411 (Jun 18, 2011)

Why would you need to? Relaxed women need not to copy every hair practice of naturals


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 18, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Why would you need to? Relaxed women need not to copy every hair practice of naturals



It works for some. It helped me when I was stretching a year ago!


----------



## angellike (Jun 18, 2011)

I started co washing when i began to workout and just couldn't stand simply tying my hair back up and its all sweaty.... i try cuz i don't like manipulation but just can't do it lol. My hair is fine i cowash at night wrap my hair in a towel for 20 minutes and then smooth it down and tie in a scarf, i always bun so the actual cowash is the only real manipulation other than the light smoothing of my bun... pretty much like sunnieb does


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 18, 2011)

cairopiper said:


> Hi ladies ,
> 
> I'm looking for some help and guidance. As I have relaxed hair I wanted to know if co-washing/wash 'n' go/wet bunning etc is a help or hinderance to relaxed hair. Do you have to deep condition after a co-wash?
> 
> ...



Hi I am relaxed and I *do not* co-wash.

I don't like it, I'm not necessarily the best at styling hair (never was, never had an interest, I don't even like pin curling it myself) Plus I prefer rollersetting my hair which takes way to long do thus making co-washing a bigger waste of my time.

Plus my hair becomes either too over moisturized or it's hard. I'd heard so many rave about it but it does nothing for me.

I personally prefer to shampoo once a week, and just keep it moisturized throughout the rest of the week.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 18, 2011)

deleted...  Not worth it..


----------



## sunnieb (May 25, 2012)

Voicediva - Here's a good thread!


----------



## Nix08 (May 25, 2012)

Daily co washer and relaxed...co wash at night - let my hair hang to dry - detangle with my fingers as it's drying..bantu knot for bed which give me a nice wave but I usually put my hair up in a bun for the day.


----------



## BadMamaJama (May 25, 2012)

I used to cowash 2 to 3 times a week when I was natural, sometimes more depending on my hair and my hair loved it.  Now that I'm relaxed, I do it about twice a week until I'm about 4 weeks post.  Then I do it 2-3 times a week, maybe more.  My hair still loves water, so I'm going to keep it up.


----------



## Voicediva (May 26, 2012)

Thanks so much.  I'm starting to set my goals.  I'm hoping cowashing will help me get there.  Do you recommend a particular product to start with.


----------



## sunnieb (May 26, 2012)

Voicediva said:
			
		

> Thanks so much.  I'm starting to set my goals.  I'm hoping cowashing will help me get there.  Do you recommend a particular product to start with.



Voicediva - if your hair is dry, try something from the Herbal Essences line.

Hydrolicius, Long Term Relationship, or Touchably Smooth work great for me.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------

